

Show HN: Book Recommendations From Successful Founders - gioiam
http://www.founderreading.com/

======
JonLim
Interesting concept, and definitely great for those who want to read business
books that those founders are most likely going to recommend.

A few questions:

\- Beyond getting book recommendations, how else will you offer value? Online
discussions? Cliff notes?

\- What happens when multiple founders recommend the same book?

\- Will you be using Amazon Associates to make money through affiliate book
sales?

And of course, a few comments:

\- "Featured Entrepreneur:" text and entrepreneur profile image do not line
up, along with the entrenpreneur's name, this is bugging me and can easily be
fixed!

\- You have a very simple description, but you might want to give me a reason
why to give you my email address other than getting book recommendations from
you

\- Getting high profile entrepreneurs (like Andrew Warner) is great, but what
will it really mean for me?

Great idea, hope you get a good list of subscribers!

------
gioiam
I'm not very technical but I've been a reader of hacker news for a while.
After wanting to start something, for what seems like forever, I finally made
this site last weekend. The goal is to provide high quality book
recommendations from successful founders. First month's featured entrepreneur
is Andrew Warner.

